# New girl in Dubai



## Newbie0718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I'm new here... I'm a 24 years old woman currently living in the US. I'll be moving to Dubai next month for work and I'll stay there for at least 3 years. I do not know anyone there so I've been doing some research about being a black professional there in Dubai and a single woman. Pretty much the post I read are from years ago so please allow me to ask you those questions ( again ??) . 
- is there any obvious racism there, in Dubai. I've lived in Texas for about 5 years and never had anything to complain about.
- are people welcoming? I would like to meet people, make new friends, genuine people. How easy is that? Any tip? I heard about the fb group " Thursday Night Drinks" but there are a few groups on Facebook with the same name so it was confusing. So any advice on how to meet people?
- I'm single and Christian. I will be glad to meet some nice guys but I heard that the majority of guys there are not that genuine and they kinda there for sex or whatever.. How should I deal with that? I would so appreciate to meet a good guy that is actually working and want a relationship ?... Girls, how do you deal with all these men? 

Thank you guys for reading my post. And I'm sorry for its length


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai is a melting pot of nationalities with over 140 different countries represented and all religions and racial origins. I won't claim it's free of racism, but what racism exists is largely due to social classes and as an American passport holder you will be considered in a privileged position.

It's a young city with a thriving social scene. As with anywhere in the world, you get out of it what you put in. I find people very friendly and sociable and it's easy to meet new people, especially as almost all of us are expats and most of us arrived here alone, eager to meet new people.

But while it can be easy to meet people, getting to know people is a bit more problematic as people come and go all the time. Dubai is a very transitional city.

When you arrive, the first people you'll meet will be your coworkers. Odds are they'll be happy to introduce you to the city and invite you to social events. Another great way to meet people is to check out the various Meetup groups on meetup.com. There are lots of them catering to all interests and nationalities and I'm confident there will be a few American expat social groups on there, although don't restrict yourself to only those groups! Lots of outdoor groups, social groups, special interest groups. 

As for the dating scene, yes, you will encounter men wanting to flirt with only one objective in mind. But there will be other sincere men looking for something lasting. I know quite a few people who found their spouses out here and I also know others who have remained unhappily single. In that sense I don't think it's too different from other places. 

You seem like a young and confident person, so with that attitude and willingness to take things in stride, you should have a great time in Dubai. 







Newbie0718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new here... I'm a 24 years old woman currently living in the US. I'll be moving to Dubai next month for work and I'll stay there for at least 3 years. I do not know anyone there so I've been doing some research about being a black professional there in Dubai and a single woman. Pretty much the post I read are from years ago so please allow me to ask you those questions ( again ??) .
> - is there any obvious racism there, in Dubai. I've lived in Texas for about 5 years and never had anything to complain about.
> ...


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

well i wouldn't worry too much about coming here - feel free to contact me when you are here - i was born here - massive group of friends - always active doing some kinda sport and also out and about on the weekends...can introduce you to a lot of people and i suppose you take it from there.

no racism against colour - but you get A- holes in every corner of the globe...so if you come across it - you deal with it...but in my 30 plus years here - never had a real issue

let me know when you arrive!


----------



## Newbie0718 (Jun 15, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Dubai is a melting pot of nationalities with over 140 different countries represented and all religions and racial origins. I won't claim it's free of racism, but what racism exists is largely due to social classes and as an American passport holder you will be considered in a privileged position.
> 
> It's a young city with a thriving social scene. As with anywhere in the world, you get out of it what you put in. I find people very friendly and sociable and it's easy to meet new people, especially as almost all of us are expats and most of us arrived here alone, eager to meet new people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newbie0718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for your reply Tallyho. Hopefully I'll enjoy living there. I'm so excited but at the same time anxious. I've already registered for a few expat social groups. Let's see how things are going to work out. Thanks again


----------



## Newbie0718 (Jun 15, 2015)

oz75 said:


> hi
> 
> well i wouldn't worry too much about coming here - feel free to contact me when you are here - i was born here - massive group of friends - always active doing some kinda sport and also out and about on the weekends...can introduce you to a lot of people and i suppose you take it from there.
> 
> ...


Aaawwww thank you!!! Thank you so much. I'll will definitively try to reach out to you as soon as I get there. That would be great not to feel too lonely over there


----------



## Jozelina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi! Im a Christian. Let me know when you come to Dubai.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Newbie0718 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new here... I'm a 24 years old woman currently living in the US. I'll be moving to Dubai next month for work and I'll stay there for at least 3 years. I do not know anyone there so I've been doing some research about being a black professional there in Dubai and a single woman. Pretty much the post I read are from years ago so please allow me to ask you those questions ( again ??) .
> - is there any obvious racism there, in Dubai. I've lived in Texas for about 5 years and never had anything to complain about.
> ...


Being black as yourself, I can't say I have witnessed any form of racism. Yet. I find everyone very friendly and welcoming. Actually too friendly. 

A few social events and introductions by fellow co workers should get you started on the right path.

Welcome to dubai


----------

